# Removing Oak Infusion Spiral from Carboy



## Pumpkinman (Nov 5, 2012)

I decided to test out an Oak Infusion Spiral, American Oak medium roast, it added a real nice vanilla overtone, very pleased with it, but, I have a problem, I never thought about removing it before I racked the wine and I cannot figure out how to get it out of the carboy, I never thought about putting it in a nylon bag, or using sanitized fishing line.... I've been trying to manipulate the spiral with the plastic paddle, but no dice. I would prefer to avoid racking the wine to another carboy, it is going through MLF.
Any ideas?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## s0615353 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have never used the fishing line or nylon bag with my spirals. Do not try to fish it out with a plastic paddle, but rather just shake it upside down until the spiral falls out of the opening after it is empty. I just put my right hand on the neck and have my left hand ready by the opening to catch the spiral. Shake until the spirals straightens out and comes out of the opening.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 5, 2012)

s0615353,
I agree about just shaking it out, unfortunately I cannot transfer the wine, it is going through a Malolactic Fermentation.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## tonyt (Nov 5, 2012)

The instructions on the oak spirals I use says that they give up all their oak after 6 weeks. If it has been 6 weeks and you are okay with the oakiness why not just leave it until you are ready to rack? If it has been in less than 6 weeks and it has all the oak you want or like then you have a problem.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 5, 2012)

Bite the bullet and rack the wine, remove the spiral then. Next time use the small weight monofilament fishing line. It won't hurt the mlf- just don't let the wine splash when racking it and you will be fine.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 5, 2012)

If you really just don't want to rack it - which I don't see an issue either.

Try using fishing line - tie a loop in it big enough to fit over the spiral - now slide this through the racking cane until the loop comes out the end of the racking cane. Next loop the spiral and the slide the racking cane down until it is sung on the spiral - then pull it out.

Kind of like the dog catcher thingy...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! I tried the fishing line and weight, I got it half way up the neck twice...and it slipped out...LOL!
I wasn't absolutely sure if racking during MLF would stop the fermentation process, I've read that MLB doesn't like a lot of oxygen, but racking and not splashing is the perfect solution.
I wanted to remove the spiral 2 days ago after I tested the wine to check the oak intensity, I liked just where it was at and thought it was time to remove it. I tasted it again today and it seems to have mellowed out a bit, I'll leave thins as is and give it a few more days, test/taste again and see where things are.

Thanks again for all of the advice.
Tom


----------



## BobF (Nov 5, 2012)

Hold a magnifying glass over the top of the carboy. While looking at the carboy opening through the magnifying glass, slowly move further away. When the opening in the top of the carboy is big enough, reach in and grab the spiral with your hand!

((Sorry - for some reason the elephant, magnifying glass, milk bottle, ash hole joke popped into my head))


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 5, 2012)

LMFAO!!!! Too freakin funny....we share the same type of humor!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2012)

I used the Med French Spirals and left them in 8 weeks with no issues. I tie fishing line to all of them before dropping them in. Sorry I know this doesn't help you now but for next time...


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2012)

I was gonna say tie a fishing hook on the end of that line and "go fishin" LOL.

Otherwise just wait it out!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 5, 2012)

Dan, 
I appreciate it, you can bank on the fact that if I use the spirals again, they will be tethered...LOL

Mike,
I must suck at fishing...lol....the spirals weren't biting today.

Thanks again for all of the help!

Tom


----------



## docjavadude (Nov 27, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I used the Med French Spirals and left them in 8 weeks with no issues. I tie fishing line to all of them before dropping them in. Sorry I know this doesn't help you now but for next time...



Dan,

Another common thread between us -- I also use Med French spirals (and Med Plus), and put my fly fishing skills to the test tying the @&%! monofilament around the end of the spiral! Fearing the possibility of losing the untied end, I tie one end to the spiral, the other to a used champagne cork. You can always tell when I'm oaking wine in the carboys -- lots of corks hanging around the side of the carboys!

--Jeff P-D


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 28, 2012)

I saw this neat trick where they screwed a sanitized, galvanized eye bolt into a rubber stopper and tethered the oak spiral to it. 
I don't think that you would want the wine level to touch the eye bolt.


----------

